# newbie with DAE



## rynker (Oct 29, 2008)

I've looked at the website and am intrigued.  My question is:  how do they rate your exchange?  I'm looking for Bali or area and like what I see in their directory.  Do they determine the exchange on when you deposit or the need for your resort.  I've been with RCI and II for years and they seem to play their own games on who gets what.  What is the system for priority with DAE?


----------



## jkkee (Oct 30, 2008)

rynker said:


> I've looked at the website and am intrigued.  My question is:  how do they rate your exchange?  I'm looking for Bali or area and like what I see in their directory.  Do they determine the exchange on when you deposit or the need for your resort.  I've been with RCI and II for years and they seem to play their own games on who gets what.  What is the system for priority with DAE?



With DAE you put something in and you can take something out.  You can view thier availability online, and anything that is there you can exchange into.  I haven't exchanged with them yet, but I do have 2 weeks with them, and plan on doing something with them.


----------



## geekette (Oct 30, 2008)

No rating, no priority.  Open to all, level playing field regardless of what you deposit and how far in advance.


----------



## malyons (Oct 30, 2008)

geekette said:


> No rating, no priority.  Open to all, level playing field regardless of what you deposit and how far in advance.



is it also level in terms of the size of the room?  ie, can a 1BR trade for a 2BR if available?  or is it a like-unit exchange?


----------



## geekette (Oct 30, 2008)

You can trade up, trade down, trade even, whatever.  It really is "1 week in, 1 week out" where all weeks are presumed equal.


----------



## mamiecarter (Nov 3, 2008)

*Place a request*

Best way to get what you want is to place a request. You can get anything DAE can get even if you deposit a studio.


----------



## sabom50 (Dec 31, 2008)

*exchanges*

when I use the DAE homepage to search for resorts I always get a negative response.  Do I have to join before I can search for availability?


----------



## beanb41 (Dec 31, 2008)

If you click on the banner at the top of the page and enter in the country you want to visit and states etc plus time of year all available properties spring up without being a member. To get to find out bonus weeks etc you must be a member. Membership is free so why not join up.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 1, 2009)

The other thing to remember is that DAE has trading partners who can get inventory that never shows up on their inventory list.  That's how they got me spring Cayman Islands, summer French Riviera, summer UK canalboat, etc.
But you have to be a member to put in a request.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 2, 2009)

Having limited $$ to fly anywhere in 2009 I am greatly dismayed to see that in the entire DAE current inventory there are 147 units for the entire year in the USA.  That is an incredibly low number.


----------



## beanb41 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandy it is only January and two days into the month at that. Many people have not yet planned their holidays for 2009 and as such have not yet decided whether to holiday at their home resort or deposit their weeks with an exchange company. If you want a particular week in a particular place put in a request.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 5, 2009)

Correct. We are receiving inventory deposits now as maintenance fee payments being made by owners all over the US. 

Also, we are currently processing bulk deposits and new inventory for the year now. We are definitely stronger Internationally, but continue to grow our US inventory every year. 

Also understand that we fulfiull most of our exchanges by request. So request a destination or specific resorts online or by phone and we can work to source your request specifically. 

Every day as new inventory is loaded into our systems, non-requested inventory is posted live, but inventory that is matched to a requested week is held in a "net" until we let the requester know that their requested week has come in. 

Thanks for the observation and comment. Keep an eye out - you will see the domestic inventory list jump in a bit.


----------

